# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Skuteczne zrzucenie wagi?

## gosiaczek001

Mam 21 lat, 178cm i 83kg. Nigdy nie byłam szczupłą osobą, ale w czasach liceum przytyłam najwięcej i do tej pory nie mogę sobie z tym poradzić. Jem bardzo dużo warzyw, owoce, trochę rzadziej mięso i ryby. Łykam zestawy witamin. Od ponad miesiąca chodzę na siłownię- przynajmniej 4 razy w tygodniu. Nie widzę żadnej zmiany. Robię coś nie tak?

----------


## Karaoke

Wszystko zależy od tego ile dziennie zjadasz kalorii. Znajdź w necie kalkulator BMI i ułóż dietę z ujemnym bilansem ok. - 10%. Posiłki 4-5 rozłóż równomiernie w czasie tak żeby nie chodzić głodnym, ostatni na ok, 1,5 godz. przed snem. O ruchu/ćwiczeniach to wiesz więc do dzieła i powodzenia życzę.

----------


## gosiaczek001

Z moich wyliczeń wynika, że zazwyczaj nie przekraczam 1 300 kcal. Staram się również jeść co jakieś 3-4 godziny.

----------


## Karaoke

Cos tu jest nie bardzo wierzę w Twoje obliczenia i te 1300 to za mało - spowalniasz metabolizm. Twoje dzienne zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne to ok. 2000, powinnaś ułóżyć dietę tak na 1700-1800 kalorii i nie głódź się. Oprócz tej siłowni przydadzą się i domowe ćwiczenia.

----------


## Twojezdr

Tak czy inaczej podstawą bedzie ułożenie sobie odpowiedniego jadłospisu i przestrzeganie diety. A poza tym musisz być także aktywna fizycznie,więc basen oraz poranne biegi jak najbardziej wskazane.

----------


## logga

Jeśli waga się nie zmienia idź do lekarza zrobić badania krwi pod kątem funkcjonowania tarczycy.

----------


## kinga.slimitin

Jesteś pewna, że jesz tylko 1300 kcal? Jeśli tak, to za mało, bilans kaloryczny powinien byc ujemny, ale drastyczne ograniczenie jedzenia powoduje, że metabolizm zwalnia, a organizm przestawia się na 'tryb oszczędzania'.

----------


## Marysia_112

ja też nie dawno zaczęłam odchudzanie. Nie stosuję żadnych, specjalnych diet, tylko tak sama sobie ustalam co mogę jeść. I tak jem 3 posiłki dziennie, zawsze o tej samej porze, ostatni o 18 i każdy popijamy czerwoną herbatą. Oczywiście zero słodyczy, cukru i innych takich. A dodatkowo kupiłam sobie jeszcze tabletki wspomagające odchudzanie Olimp L-karnityna plus. Słyszałam, że są naprawdę dobre, że l-karnityna pomaga rozbijać tkankę tłuszczową, tylko trzeba przy nich trochę poćwiczyć. Wiec nie ma na co czekać, tylko brać się do roboty.

----------


## konewcia

rewelacyjnym rozwiązaniem na odchudzanie może być również aqua zumba. Osobiście od jakiegoś czasu uczęszczam na tego typu zajęcia do Szkoły Pływania Fregata Swimming. Zumba w wodzie to świetna zabawa - po zajęciach od razu ma się dobry humor, mnóstwo energii i oczywiście duuuużżżżo spalonych kalorii

----------


## Joanna Chudzicka

Witam serdecznie,

Pani BMI wskazuje na lekką nadwagę, dlatego zrzucenie kilku kilogramów jest jak najbardziej wskazane.

Bardzo dobrze, że połączyła Pani trening wraz dietą. Nawzajem powinny się idealnie uzupełniać. Pozostaje kwestia odpowiedniego doboru ćwiczeń. Siłownia w sensie ciężarków i sztang nie jest idealna w czasie odchudzania. Zdecydowanie bardziej polecam siłownie cardio, a więc rowerki, bieżnię, orbitrek.

Powodów, przez które Pani nie chudnie może być mnóstwo. Począwszy od nieprawidłowych obliczeń dotyczących kalorii (naprawdę można przy tym zrobić masę błędów) do nieprawidłowych założeń diety. W Pani przypadku dieta 1300 kcal ( o ile rzeczywiście nie jest zaniżona) może być zbyt ubogoenergetyczna, co wbrew pozorom wpływa negatywnie na utratę masy ciała. Być może masa ciała nie zmniejsza się, ale zmienia się skład ciała - przez intensywne ćwiczenia na siłowni tracony jest tłuszcz, ale rozbudowuje Pani poszczególne partie mięśni, wskutek czego waga stoi w miejscu. Tak jak ktoś przede mną wspomniał, warto pomyśleć o przyczyny zdrowotnej, ale najpierw udałabym się do dietetyka. Jeżeli ten stwierdzi, że Pani dieta odchudzająca jest prawidłowa, a mimo to nie będzie przynosiła efektów, należy skonsultować się z lekarzem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mocus

Może spróbuj diety sylwestrowej, ona jest zbilansowana, nie trwa zbyt długo, a jednak określony zbiór zasad, co jeść, czego kategorycznie nie podczas dni świątecznych, przyda się każdej osobie, która walczy z dodatkowymi kilogramami...

----------


## Matyldzia

Mówiąc o diecie sylwestrowej masz na myśli dietę z tej strony dietasylwestrowa.pl ? Bo jeśli tak, to ona jest oparta na diecie 3d, a ta dieta jest naprawdę fajna, bardzo przyjemna, długo dowiadywałam się o niej od osób, które ją przetestowały, zanim sama się zdecydowałam i podzielam pozytywne opinie  :Smile:

----------


## Akuman_Warszawa

W przypadku obserwowanych u Pani niepowodzeń w ograniczeniu bądź obniżaniu masy ciała możemy zaproponować nieinwazyjną kurację za pomocą akupunktury, która w odchudzaniu działa na zmniejszenie apetytu, wpływa na przyspieszenie przemiany materii, odcina od stresu, a tym samym stwarza najlepsze warunki do obniżenia wagi. 
Pragnę nadmienić, że współcześnie wykonywana akupunktura za pomocą jednorazowych, sterylnych igieł nie niesie za sobą ryzyka infekcji zwłaszcza wirusowych, a ponieważ nie jest związana z podawaniem organizmowi jakichkolwiek leków, nie wchodzi w interakcje lekowe i nie ma działań szkodliwych.

----------


## Mocus

> Mówiąc o diecie sylwestrowej masz na myśli dietę z tej strony dietasylwestrowa.pl ? Bo jeśli tak, to ona jest oparta na diecie 3d, a ta dieta jest naprawdę fajna, bardzo przyjemna, długo dowiadywałam się o niej od osób, które ją przetestowały, zanim sama się zdecydowałam i podzielam pozytywne opinie


Tak, o tej pisałem, fajna się wydaje...

----------


## Matyldzia

No, nie tylko się wydaje, bo rzeczywiście jest  :Smile:  Kilogramy spadają w dół, a człowiek się nie głodzi, potrawy są smaczne, bo można je doprawiać. A możesz napisać, jakie są te potrawy, których podczas świąt powinno się unikać, zgodnie z rozpiską diety sylwestrowej?

----------


## Waleria Poszliwska

Chudego mięsa i ryb powinnaś jeść jak najwięcej zamiast ograniczać. Warzywa okey ale nie same warzywa tylko ma to być dodatek do posiłku. Owoce nie są najzdrowsze w dużej ilości na diecie bo to sam cukier w postaci fruktozy a go powinniśmy unikać.  

I też za mało danych co do samej diety jeśli miałabym pomóc. 
To wszystko zależy jak się odżywiasz na co dzień i jakie posiłki jadasz przed i po treningu. 
4 treningi w tygodniu to za dużo. 
Trening powinien być co drugi dzień i co 10ty dzień powtarzać partię ciała.

----------


## sykwia44

Może polecę to co sama stosuję od jakiegoś czasu, czyli Regenerum Vitae. Znajoma mi poleciła, a że widziałam u niej sporą poprawę jeśli chodzi o sylwetkę, to się dałam przekonać. Działa przede wszystkim naturalnie, nie rozregulowuje organizmu, ale przeciwnie – usprawnia. Metabolizm mi ruszył z miejsca, praktycznie już po tygodniu zaczęłam u siebie obserwować zmiany na lepsze, jak choćby nie męczyłam się tak szybko, zaczęłam swobodniej wchodzić po schodach u siebie na klatce. Teraz jestem już minus 15 kg i cały czas idę w dół!

----------


## aleandra7

Hej. Czy słyszeliście o diecie pudełkowej albo o eatfit? Super sprawa, sama stosuje i widzę naprawdę efekty.  To jest naprawdę zdrowa i przede wszystkim bez głodzenia się dieta Więcej info: eatfit24.pl

----------


## MiroMaro

Polecam zażywać bezwodną kofeine, pobudza a efektem ubocznym jest spalanie tłuszczu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto spróbować catering dietetyczny. Ja tez miałam problem ze zrzuceniem wagi lub waga powracała z nawiązką. Nie lubię gotować i dla mnie zbawienne był catering dietetyczny z firmy dietbox. Wybrałam odpowiednią opcje dla siebie i zawsze miałam 5 pysznych posiłków na czas.

----------


## kalafiorek

@MiroMaro nie słyszałam o takiej kofeinie... a chętnie się zapoznam. Ciekawe efekty uboczne. Dla mnie podstawą w zrzuceniu wagi jest zwyczajnie zmiana trybu życia. Nie ma co się oszukiwać, jeśli ktoś chce naprawde schudnąć musi zmienic nawyki, żeby to utrzymać. no chyba że chodzi o zrzucenie kg na chwile... najlepiej jest pogadac z dietetykiem, ktory ustali plan żywieniowy i doradzi od czego zaczac. Moj podzielil mi diete na kilka etapow. Najpier kazal oczyscic organizm z toksyn za pomoca kuracji dicopeg 10g aby pobudzic jelita do pracy. Później zaczelam odstawiac slodycze, alkohol na rzecz warzyw, owocow i zboz. A dalej to juz ograniczenie spozywanych kalorii. Po 3 mscach mam juz za soba 5 kg  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może warto zamówić katering dietetyczny.  Ja dużo ćwiczę ale nie umiem sama skomponować takich dań, żeby to było wartościowe.  Zdecydowałam się na diete pudełkową z dietbox. Wybrała opcję dla osób aktywnych fizycznie i teraz wiem, że moje posiłki są zbilansowane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od niedawna testuję na sobie eekty picia herbat big-active tych z serii wspomagających odchudzanie, mam slim plus i active burn, piję zamiast zwykłej herbaty, mam jakoś więcej energii i łatwiej mi trzymać dietę bez słodyczy

----------


## Centrum Pożyczek

katering dietetyczny to jednak kosztowna zabawa. Ja wolę przygotowywać sobie posiłki samemu, nawet jeśli nie zawsze jest na to czas, to coś na szybko da się zrobić

----------


## Tartek

Na pewno się nie poddawaj, a efekty się pojawią  :Smile:  Monitoruj swoją wage, zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne i treningi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrym rozwiązaniem jest tak zwana dieta pudełkowa. Ja nie miałam żadnych problemów zdrowotnych i raczej nie miałam takij potrzeby, żeby iść do dietetyka. Wybrałam catering dietetyczny z dietbox-a. Co dziennie miałam 5 pysznych posiłków i zawsze było coś słodkiego....

----------


## monsterPP

Dużo wody, trening conajmniej 2x w tygodniu i przede wszystkim... dieta, dieta, dieta! Bez tego nie da się skutecznie schudnąć a jeśli już to efekt jojo szybko postawi nas do pionu... od siebie moge Ci polecic serwis Adamed.Expert i dzieki wiedzy tam zawartej dowiesz się "co z czym się je" by skutecznie gubić tkankę tłuszczową na zawsze!

----------


## bibitka

> Dużo wody, trening conajmniej 2x w tygodniu i przede wszystkim... dieta, dieta, dieta! Bez tego nie da się skutecznie schudnąć a jeśli już to efekt jojo szybko postawi nas do pionu... od siebie moge Ci polecic serwis Adamed.Expert i dzieki wiedzy tam zawartej dowiesz się "co z czym się je" by skutecznie gubić tkankę tłuszczową na zawsze!


dokładnie trening i zdrowa dieta a już po mce zobaczysz efekty, mi też bardzo dużo jeśli chodzi o diete i zdrowe odżywianie pomógł ten portal adamed expert teraz wiem jak się odżywiac jak łączyć składniki itd także warto poczytać przed zdecydowaniem się

----------


## bibitka

> Dużo wody, trening conajmniej 2x w tygodniu i przede wszystkim... dieta, dieta, dieta! Bez tego nie da się skutecznie schudnąć a jeśli już to efekt jojo szybko postawi nas do pionu... od siebie moge Ci polecic serwis Adamed.Expert i dzieki wiedzy tam zawartej dowiesz się "co z czym się je" by skutecznie gubić tkankę tłuszczową na zawsze!


dokładnie trening i zdrowa dieta a już po mce zobaczysz efekty, mi też bardzo dużo jeśli chodzi o diete i zdrowe odżywianie pomógł ten portal adamed expert teraz wiem jak się odżywiać jak łączyć składniki itd także warto poczytać przed zdecydowaniem się

----------


## beciakk

zrzucenie wagi to proces długotrwały i bardzo złozony, a zaczyna sie od motywacji... bez tego ani rusz polecam sobie na youtube znalezc kanaly motywacyjne i codziennie na start dnia ogladac jakis filmik oczywiscie zdrowa dieta trening i moze jakies suplementy np. berberyna ktora jest oparta na naturalnych skladnikach biore 1kaps dziennie ze sklepu ichemia zamowilam i malymi kroczkami zblizam sie do celu moje drogie szkoda czasu na bycie gruba !!!

----------


## renee35

dobra, wegańska dieta

----------


## sukienka

Raczej najlepiej udać się do dietetyka i z jego pomocą zmienić swoje nawyki żywieniowe. Często nasza nadwaga jest spowodowana tym, że nie rozumiemy potrzeb naszego organizmu. I zamiast eksperymentować z różnymi dietami lepiej po prostu udać się do specjalisty.

----------


## małazołza

Dietetyk to jedno, ale odstawienie kilku składników i zastąpienie je innymi może pomóc i to bardzo.
Woda, zielona herbata po każdym posiłku (śniadanie, obiad, kolacja) jakaś aktywność fizyczna i efekty będą zauważalne. Nic nie dzieje się samo, więc nie polecam wpadać w jakieś nałogowe jedzenie suplementów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A pijecie soki w czasie odchudzania? Bo gdzieś słyszałam, ze owoce mają cukier i są nie wskazane. Jak to u was jest?

----------


## asiaaa

To prawda, eliminacja niekorzystnych produktów/składników na pewno polepszy sprawę, tylko trzeba wiedzieć co eliminować a co włączyć do codziennego jadłospisu, a tutaj jedynie dietetyk może pomóc. Tak było w moim przypadku. Nie umiałam sama odczytać, czy zinterpretować badań, nie wiedziałam czego w organiźmie brakuje, nie wiedziałam co wykluczyć z diety. Dużo jest wszędzie informacji o dietach, ale tak naprawdę to dieta musi być dobrana do nas indywidualnie. Inaczej nic z tego. Każdy jest inny, każdy ma inne schodzenia, każdy inaczej funkcjonuje, trenuje, pracuje itd.

----------


## asiaaa

woda i zielona herbata po każdym posiłku ? To najgorsze co można zrobić ! Nie powinno się pić nic po posiłku ! Źle wpływa to na trawienie. Zalewamy cały posiłek napojem i soki trawienne się rozpuszczają i trawienie zamiast trwać 3-4h trwa 6h. Absolutnie nie można pić po posiłku. Minimum godzine po posiłku można się czegoś napić  :Smile:

----------


## małazołza

No to mamy podzielone zdania.  :Wink: 
Jestem po diecie, miałam ją specjalnie ułożoną pod moją pracę, aktywność, wiek, predyspozycje i wagę.  :Wink: 
Nie jem zup - a to jest najgorsze dla naszego żołądka, bo trawienie np. rosołu trwa do 6 godzin. 
I wyraźnie miałam zaznaczone, że nie wolno pić DO posiłku. 25/30 minut po obiedzie, kubek zielonej herbaty nie wyrządzi szkód.  :Wink:

----------


## zuzanka1

Też jestem zdania, że najlepiej to poznać potrzeby swojego organizmu u dietetyka. A dopiero później wybrać odpowiednią dietę.

----------


## sukienka

Dietetyk to podstawa i najlepiej to ten kliniczny. Choć taki dietetyk da nam tylko wskazówki jak zmieniać nawyki i jak jeść by jeść zdrowo. A to my musimy sami o to zadbać. Ja osobiście coraz bardziej skłaniam się do zakupu wyciskarki do soków i rezygnacji z zakupu soków ze sklepu. Oczywiście mam wymarzony model Hurom, ale jakoś ciągle odkładam to na później. Ale myślę, że czas w końcu się za siebie wziąć.

----------


## zuzanka1

Dokładnie. Dietetyk nie będzie z nami podczas jedzenia czy na zakupach. To my musimy chcieć zdrowo jeść. Wyciskarka do soków to super pomysł. Wszyscy mówią, że soki to sam cukier i chemia. Ja mam zastępstwo soków. Zdrowe shake'i od JUICE PLUS+.

----------


## małazołza

Znam te shake'i, mam chyba jeszcze waniliowy i czekoladowy w półce. Czasami jak mam lenia to robię je zamiast kolacji albo śniadania. Ale nigdy nie zastępuję nimi soków własnoręcznie wyciśniętych.  :Wink:

----------


## sukienka

No to prawda, domowe soki to jednak domowe soki. Tak samo jak koktajle. Podobno te wyciskarki Hurom mają możliwość nie tylko przygotowania soku ale i koktajlów a nawet lodów. Więc mając taki sprzęt nie trzeba będzie nic kupować prócz produktów do wykonania takiego dobra.

----------


## Bozin

ja mam fajną dietę od Pani Kasi Gryko - mam współprace online i taki mały bat nade mną wisi...ogólnie jestem mega zadowolona, jedzenie smaczne, wiem jak mam ćwiczyć - szczerze mówiać nie spodziewałam się tak fajnych rezultatów  :Smile:

----------


## małazołza

> No to prawda, domowe soki to jednak domowe soki. Tak samo jak koktajle. Podobno te wyciskarki Hurom mają możliwość nie tylko przygotowania soku ale i koktajlów a nawet lodów. Więc mając taki sprzęt nie trzeba będzie nic kupować prócz produktów do wykonania takiego dobra.


To jakiś wielofunkcyjny robot chyba, a nie zwykła wyciskarka. Cud techniki!  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## Joanna333

No ja mam HUROM Alpha H-AA i można w niej przygotować pyszne lody. W sklepie takich nie kupisz. W lato miałam ich pełny zamrażalnik. Z resztą teraz też, bo kto zabroni mi jeść takich lodów w jesień. Na prawdę polecam zakup tego sprzętu.

----------


## małazołza

Kusicie, kusicie...  :Wink:

----------


## Joanna333

Ten sprzęt no najwyższa półka, a z resztą świeże soki to samo zdrowie a na zdrowiu się nie oszczędza. Wyciskarka daje na prawdę duże możliwości więc sprawdzi się na wiele sposobów w domu.

----------


## zuzanka1

Oczywiście na zdrowiu nie ma co oszczędzać. Jednak firmie JUICE PLUS+ można zaufać. Więcej znajdziecie jak wygooglujecie "zamów Juice Plus od przedstawiciela regionalnego".  :Smile:

----------


## celinaPi

Skuteczne zrzucenie wagi może sie odbyć tylko i wyłacznie dzięki odpowiednio dobranej diecie oraz ćwiczeniom . Moim zdaniem nie ma innego wyjścia  :Wink:  W moim przypadku , wyglaa to tak ,ze mam trenera personalnego , a dokładniej panią Katarzynę Gryko w Białymstoku ( gdzie obecnie mieszkam ) . Dobrała mi po wczesniejszych konsultacjach plan treningowy oraz jadłospis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od jakiegs czasu stosuję tzw dietę pudełkową z dietbox-a. Zdecydowałam się na nich ponieważ jako jedna z niewielu furm oferuję dania dla osób ze skazą białkową czy osób uczulonych na gluten.

----------


## aga_a

Do niczego nie dojdziemy bez odpowiedniej diety i ćwiczeń. Nie polecam też zażywać suplementów ZAMIAST diety i ćwiczeń, bo tego nic nie jest w stanie zastąpić. Suplement może nam POMÓC osiągnąć cel, ale cudów nie ma, trzeba dużo silnej woli żeby wytrwać w diecie i ćwiczeniach. No i trzeba pogodzić się z tym, że powrót do starych nawyków żywieniowych jest wykluczone, bo efekt jojo gwarantowany. Ja z suplementów korzystałam. Stosowałam humavit na ograniczenie łaknienia.

----------


## Justynagod

Według mnie najlepszą metodą na odchudzanie jest poznanie swojego organizmu i jego indywidualnych zapotrzebowań. Do takiego spadku kilogramów w bezpieczny sposób trzeba podejść indywidualnie. Bo przecież nikt z nas nie ma takiego samego organizmu. Przy pomocy badania genetycznego, można schudnąć. Też mi się wydawało to absurdalne więc próbowałam sama. Stosowałam diety, które zawsze były obarczone jo-jo, no i suplementy, które są nieskuteczne a z motywacją do diety bywa różnie. Każdy suplement kosztował mnie dwa razy drożej niż cena na opakowaniu ponieważ skutki uboczne o których nie mówi się zupełnie nic mogą zrujnować zdrowie a jest ono bezcenne. Po długim długim czasie postanowiłam powrócić do tematu badania genetycznego. Trafiłam do specjalistów, którzy zalecili realizację takiego badania. Wynik był po 4 tygodniach. Zdefiniował moje nietolerancje pokarmowe i odstawiłam wszystkie produkty, które powodowały problemy z moją przemianą materii. Dzięki temu udało mi się schudnąć i wcale nie było to obarczone wyrzeczeniami . Sukces tkwi w poznaniu przyczyny tycia i jej wyeliminowanu a nie skupianiu się na objawie czyli dodatkowych kilogramach. Pani Dietetyk opracowała indywidualny plan żywieniowy na podstawie wyników badań. Na dodatek na postawie badania określone zostały predyspozycje sportowe więc trening również został skomponowany pod mój organizm. i waga wskazuje już -13kg. Mój sukces zawdzięczam Fundacji Medycyny Stylu Życia. Każda osoba, która się do nich zgłasza zostaje otoczona bardzo indywidualną opieką. Serio. Jestem żywym dowodem na to że są skuteczni. Polecam to absolutnie każdemu. Kontaktować się można pod numerem 22 307 90 61! Spróbujcie się chociaż zapoznać z formą tej pomocy bo to nic nie kosztuje .

----------


## Pacjentka92

Ja również nigdy nie byłam szczupła, do tego masa problemów za zdrowiem. Diety katowanie się odpadało. Postawiłam na catering dietetyczny Macro Bios Bar i udaje się, waga spada. Do tego czasem siłowania i efekty są.

----------


## MrsGrechuta

Co to znaczy dieta pudełkowa ? ja pierwszy raz o czymś takim słyszę . Ja zwróciłam sie po pomoc do trenera personalnego , równiez do pani Katarzyny Gryko . Ułożyła mi jadłospis treningowy + plan oczywiście . Dzięki niej , jej mobilizacji , udało mi się schudnąć już 5 kg  :Wink:

----------


## Zuzkaaa

Mnie bardzo pomógł catering z Wygodnej Diety. Dzięki nim zaczęłam się zdrowo i regularnie odżywiać, skończyłam z podjadaniem i słodyczami. Do tego dołożyłam ćwiczenia i efekty były szybko widoczne :Wink:

----------


## LutowaPanna

ja polecam wizytę u dietetyka, do tego dużo ćwiczeń. najważniejsza jest konsekwencja. w taki sposób schudłam 10kg w pół roku, nie chciałam bardzo szybko chudnąć bo wtedy pojawiały sie problemy hormonalne u mnie do tego przy drastycznym chudnięciu pojawiły się zaparcia na które dietetyk polecił mi dicopeg. 
dzięki zrzuceniu zbędnych kg udało mi się bezproblemowo i szybko zajść w ciążę  :Smile:

----------


## LutowaPanna

ja polecam wizytę u dietetyka, do tego dużo ćwiczeń. najważniejsza jest konsekwencja. w taki sposób schudłam 10kg w pół roku, nie chciałam bardzo szybko chudnąć bo wtedy pojawiały sie problemy hormonalne u mnie do tego przy drastycznym chudnięciu pojawiły się zaparcia na które dietetyk polecił mi dicopeg. 
dzięki zrzuceniu zbędnych kg udało mi się bezproblemowo i szybko zajść w ciążę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja korzystałam z tego cateringu bo jako jeden z niewielu oferował opcję diety bezglutenowej a ja na gluten jestem uczulona.

----------


## MinionekRozrabiaka

Ja jestem także ogromną zwolenniczką diet pudełkowych. Lubię je testować, bardzo mnie to inspiruje, no i wygoda i brak zmartwień pt. "mogę czy nie mogę", "za dużo czy za mało"... ostatnio od dłuższego czasu już korzystam z macro bios bar. Powala mnie na kolana ich indywidualne podejście do klienta, uwzględnili wszystki moje prośby i zalecenia, wielki szacun, że komuś się chce tak dbać o ludzi, a nie traktować ich jak maszynkę do robienia pieniędzy.

----------


## Oliffka

Ja szczerze mówiąc jestem zadowolona ze współpracy z Panią Kasią Gryko - bardzo miła i udana współpraca, widać efekty no i przede wszystkim jest znakomity kontakt!

----------


## Zuzkaaa

Ja też miałam z tym problem. Ale zaczęłam jeść zdrowo, świeżo i fit- dzięki cateringowi Wygodnej Diety a co najważniejsze regularnie i myślę, że to było kluczowe. Do tego oczywiście też ćwiczyłam i efekty po kilku miesiącach były bardzo widoczne :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dieta to tylko od dietetyka, żeby nie nabawić się broń boże anemii.. to chyba jest najgorsze, wiem jak moja córka odchudzała się na własną rękę i własnie anemii się nabawiła, teraz stosuje suplement dicofer junior i co prawda czuje się lepiej  :Smile:

----------


## arelix

Jak czytałem na Adamed.Expert wychodzi na to, że tylko ruch zwalczy brzuch! Do tego oczywiście dobra dieta i tylko ciężką pracą mozna osiągnąć sukces. Szczerze przyznam, że w jakieś magiczne tabletki odchudzajace to ja nie wierze wydaje mi sie ze to tylko placebo jak sadzicice?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem na diecie już od jakiegoś czasu i schudłam pięknie 10 kilo.... Niestety jestem łasuchem i czasem mam chęć zjeść coś słodkiego  ale szkoda mi diety. W takich sytuacjach mam spory zapas batoników ALE Bar , które kupuję w sklepie wysyłkowym alenergy.eu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dieta kapuściana podobno jest bardzo dobra w procesie odchudzania troszkę czytałam na jej temat m.in na portalu adamed expert. Kapusta jest bardzo zdrowa dla organizmu, można z niej przygotować najróżniejsze potrawy. Oczywiście wszystko z umiarem i raczej bez ćwiczeń ciężko będzie, proponuję to jakoś połączyć dietę plus ćwiczenia.

----------


## Marteenka

Nie ma co się oszukiwać żeby zrzucić wagę i uzyskać zadowalającą sylwetkę trzeba wziąć się po prostu za treningi i trenować! Sama powoli dochodzę do celu pomaga mi w tym też suplement Shape Up i oczywiscie dobrze zbilansowana dieta mam nadzieje ze do wakacji osiagnę dokładnie taka sylwetke jaka sobie wymarzylam, a uwierzcie, staram sie!

----------


## hanka612

> Nie ma co się oszukiwać żeby zrzucić wagę i uzyskać zadowalającą sylwetkę trzeba wziąć się po prostu za treningi i trenować! Sama powoli dochodzę do celu pomaga mi w tym też suplement Shape Up i oczywiscie dobrze zbilansowana dieta mam nadzieje ze do wakacji osiagnę dokładnie taka sylwetke jaka sobie wymarzylam, a uwierzcie, staram sie!


Dokładnie tak jak mówisz bez ciężkiego treningu nic nie będzie. ShapeUp to suplement naturalny także bez obaw można go brać w czasie diety. Zresztą na tronie jest dokładny skład tego suplementu więc same znane rośliny polecam.

----------


## rivela

przede wszystkim trzeba znaleźć motywację, a następnie ją podtrzymywać reszta idzie z górki. Trening, ogólnie dużo ruchu + dieta i zdrowe żywienie jest potrzebne to prawda ja informacji na ten temat zaczerpnęłam ze strony Adamed.Expert i Wam też polecam zajrzeć sporo przydatnych artykulów pisanych przez ekspertów  :Smile: 
Trzymam za Was kciuki!

----------


## renia612

Poczytaj sobie właśnie na portalu Adamed Expert odnośnie zdrowego trybu życia i zrzucenia wagi. Artykuły są tam pisane przez specjalistów także pomogą Ci. Oczywiście same artykuły nie zrzucą z ciebie kilogramów ale za to silna wola i ciężka praca owszem.

----------


## Anrnold

Jak szukacie dietetyka w warszawie to z własnego doswiadzenia mogę polecić kontakt do med-expert.pl. Mają bardzo dobrego i przede wszystkim skutecznego dietetyka. Chodziłem rok, dzięki temu udało mi się schudnąć 25 kilogramów. Teraz mam tylko pilnowanie wagi. Generalnie bardzo zmieniłem swoje nawyki żywieniowe dzięki chodzeniu tam.

----------


## jaszczurka1985

Ja zaczęłam chodzić na siłownię. Staram się tak do drugi dzień tam być...

----------


## Granel

Co drugi dzień to chyba za często - chyba, że ćwiczysz mało intensywnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja polecam wizytę u dietetyka, do tego dużo ćwiczeń. najważniejsza jest konsekwencja. w taki sposób schudłam kilka kilogramów w pół roku. Nie chciałam bardzo szybko chudnąć bo wtedy pojawiały sie problemy hormonalne u mnie do tego przy drastycznym chudnięciu pojawiły się zaparcia na które dietetyk polecił mi zastosowanie kuracji Intestą.

----------


## paola24

Odchudzanie należy zmienić od sposobu myślenie. Nie należy przechodzić na dietę tylko zmienić nawyki żywieniowe już na całe życie oraz wprowadzić aktywność fizyczną 3-4 razy w tygodniu. Aby pozbyć się zbędnych kilogramów należy zachowac ujemny bilans kaloryczny, czyli dostarczać do organizmu mniej kalorii niż spalamy dnia a efekty przyjdą z czasem

----------


## LastTime

A ja zaczęłam odchudzanie dietą oczyszczającą taką jak sokami sportfoodsoki. Organizm się fajnie oczyścił z toksyn  dobrze przyspieszył metabolizm. Potem z po 3 dniach zaczęłam po prostu jeść warzy wa owoce i stopniowo wprowadzać różne profukty ale pomału i liczyc kalorie, z czasem doszły ćwiczenia.

----------


## Sieć Diagnostyka

Osoby mające dolegliwości związane z trawieniem czy metabolizmem, które uniemożliwiają odchudzanie, wykonać powinny, w jednym z laboratoriów sieci Diagnostyka, badania genetyczne. 

Dotyczą one genów związanych z metabolizmem węglowodanów i tłuszczów czy odpowiadających za tolerancję glutenu, alkoholu i kofeiny. Dzięki nim można dobrać najbardziej optymalną dla siebie dietę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja może trochę bardziej drastycznie podeszłam do tematu i pojechałam na wczasy odchudzające do Zalesia Mazury. I w sumie bawiłam się naprawdę dobrze, w międzyczasie korzystałam ze spa, pływałam w basenie, podziwiałam krajobraz, no muszę przyznać, że to faktycznie były wczasy, a nie jakieś głodówki. Zaczęłam więcej się ruszać i zmieniłam przyzwyczajenia żywieniowe, więc naprawdę warto.

----------


## rysiek301

W takiej sytuacji dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie konsultacja z dietetykiem a wcześniej zrobienie kilku podstawowych badań np. tarczycy. To pomoże w ocenie przyczyny braku efektów.

----------


## MayaLa

Moim zdaniem najlepsze są tradycyjne metody- czyli dieta i ruch. Sama zamawiam sobie dietę z Wygodnejdiety, do tego ćwicze kilka razy w tygodniu i jestem zadowolona z rezultatów :Wink:

----------


## rysiek301

Dobra dieta i ruch. Tak jak nadwaga nie pojawia się w ciągu jednego dnia, tak i odchudzanie musi troszkę potrwać. Ważne, żeby iść w dobrym kierunku, mimo, że czasem zdarzą się "gorsze" dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sposób wszystkim znany i juz tu polecany czyli dieta i ruch. Ja postawiłam na pudełka od wygodnadieta i dieta niskokaloryczna, jesli chodzi o aktywnosc to zaczelam od dluzszych spacerow, jakies cwiczenia w domu a teraz dorzucilam bieganie - swietna sprawa polecam!

----------


## gracjela

> Sposób wszystkim znany i juz tu polecany czyli dieta i ruch. Ja postawiłam na pudełka od wygodnadieta i dieta niskokaloryczna, jesli chodzi o aktywnosc to zaczelam od dluzszych spacerow, jakies cwiczenia w domu a teraz dorzucilam bieganie - swietna sprawa polecam!


jestem na ich diecie, na szczescie duzo nie do zrucenia, 5kg, dam radę do wakacji

----------


## mirella 28

myślę, że spokojnie zdążysz, ale przede wszystkim nie będziesz się glodzić, znam posiłki wygodnej diety, cos pysznego :-)

----------


## malasyrenka

a jesz regularnie i pijesz duzo wody? tez uwazalam ze zdrowo sie odzywiam i dziwilam sie ze nie chudne. kolezanka troche mnie iswiadomola w tej kwestii i postanowilam zamowic catering od wygodnadieta - 5 odpowiednio zbilansowanych posilkow o stalych porach i waga zaczela spadac!

----------


## Patricia Livingstone

Moja Dieta to gra online ponieważ ciągle w nią gram, nie jem często.

----------


## pati!koksa

gra onlina no siwetny sposob, pierwszy raz o nim slysze  :Big Grin:  ale co jesli ktos lubi jesc? tak jak ja np, uwielbiam jedzenie i nie wyobrazam sobie bez niego zycia - to jedna z wielu przyjemnosci w zyciu. tez nigdy nie byla szczupla ale tez nie gruba taka grubszej kosci  :Wink:  przez kwarantanne pracowalam zdalnie i ciagle podjadalam i jak mysle kazdy troche przytylam  :Frown:  troche poszperalam w necie i zamowilam sobie pudelka od wygodnadieta - jestem juz 2 msc i jestem zachwycona bo zrzucilam juz 4 kg!!

----------


## Zuzannna

ja zdecydowałam się na zmianę diety i regularne jedzenie, nie powiem, ta regularność była największym wyzwaniem, ale mając przygotowane z góry wszystkie posiłki (zamawiam pudełka z WygodnaDieta.pl) dużo łatwiej znaleźć czas tylko na jedzenie  :Smile:

----------


## Nella

ja wlasnie zdecydowałam się na wprowadzenie soków sportfood do diety. a okazało się że są tak sycące, że czasem zastępowałam nimi posiłki. I waga leciała w dół! super smak i skład

----------


## Antoninaa

ja polecam zdrową dietę, a żeby to ułatwić to na początek catering dietetyczny, np WygodnaDieta.pl - sama zamawiam i bardzo mi służy  :Wink:  już -5kg!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co powiecie na wczasy odchudzające? Ja na początku byłam sceptycznie nastawiona do tego tematu, ale za namową koleżanki, z którą się na te wczasy do Zalesia Mazury Active Spa wybierałam, zgodziłam się jechać. Było super! Oczekiwałam głodówki i morderczych treningów, a dostałam fajne, bardzo przyjemne ćwiczenia z trenerem, basen, fitness, ale też ćwiczenia na zewnątrz. Jeziorko, wkoło lasy i polany. Sam hotel jest jak najbardziej luksusowy, pokoje eleganckie, czyste i komfortowe. Do tego jedzenia faktycznie było dużo, spokojnie się najadałam, mimo, że była to dieta. Dodatkowo w pakiecie były jeszcze inne zajęcia, a to wszystko w przystępnej cenie, zdecydowanie polecam.

----------


## zygmunt.korbacki

Skuteczne zrzucenie wagi to przede wszystkim zmiana na stałe nawyków żywieniowych na właściwe. Zawsze warto konsultowac się z dietetykiem, bo w większości przypadków sami działamy po omacku i albo spadają nam wyniki albo dopada efekt jojo. Jesli ktoś by szukał odpowiedzialnego dietetyka to mogę polecić lekarzy od Przyjaznego-Dietetyka. Maja siedziby w różnych miastach Polski ale przede wszystkim konsultacje online.

----------


## MayaLa

Mnie się udało dzięki cateringowi dietetycznemu. Zamawiam Wygodnądietę, dzięki nim w końcu jem zdrowo, smacznie i regularnie a już samo to bardzo ułatwia sprawę z odchudzaniem.

----------


## Andzejoxmixx

Hmm, ciężko powiedzieć. Miałem podobny problem, ale poszedłem po radę i sprawdziłem, jak zacząć dietę ->  i od tego momentu zaczęło się układać. Okazało się, ze tylko mi się wydawało, że jem mało kalorii...

----------


## Patrycja78jk

Polecam zamówić indywidualny plan żywieniowy sporządzony przez dobrego dietetyka. Sama korzystam z porad 
Dietomed Centrum dietetyki i szczerze polecam ich porady - są bardzo skuteczne.

----------


## Kasjo155

Jeśli jasno nie określisz swojego zapotrzebowania kalorycznego, to możesz i samą trawę jeść a i tak przytyjesz jak jej zjesz za dużo

----------


## poliśka

Metodą która sprawdziła się u mnie (i myślę że nie tylko) było podjęcie się współpracy z dietą 1;1. Zostalam swietnie poprowadzona przez swoja osobistą konsultantkę, co mi pasowało, ponieważ jestem osobą która szybko odpuszcza. Gdyby nie jej pomoc zapewne po dniu rzuciłabym tą dietę!  :Wink:  Sprawdźcie to sobie, serio! Gwarantuję wam, że będziecie wniebowzięte kiedy zobaczycie swoje pierwsze efekty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Amfepramon Retard 75mg, tenuate retard 75mg, adipex 75mg, meridia 15



AMFEPRAMON RETARD 75mg / zamiennik tenuate retard

Jest to najsilniejszy środek na odchudzanie w walce z otyłością.Działa znacznie silniej i lepiej niż czeski Adipex Retard,zawiera potrójna dawkę Amfedronu substancji czynnej czyli 75mg. Amfepramon Retard są to tabletki we flakonie o przedłużonym uwalnianiu,w opakowaniu 60 tabletek, dwumiesięczna kuracja odchudzająca.

data ważności:2023

60szt 380zł



Email: angelakowasky@gmail.com



Whatsapp nas: +447479332740




MERIDIA 15 FORTE / blistry 

Skuteczność działania preparatu Meridia opiera się na zapewnieniu organizmu poczucia sytości bez przyjmowania pokarmów. Osoby stosujące Meridię notowały spadek wagi nawet do 20 kg w ciągu miesiąca

producent: Abbott Laboratories

substancja czynna: sibutramina

data ważności: 06/2022

30szt 170zł

90szt 390zł



ADIPEX 75 LONG / blistry

Adipex LONG 75mg tłumi odczucie głodu i ułatwia w ten sposób ograniczenie jedzenia, a tym samym likwiduje zwiększone odkładanie tłuszczu.

Dzięki spowolnionemu uwalnianiu substancji czynnej osiąga się przedłużone, trwające najmniej 10 godzin, tłumienie apetytu.

producent: Abbott Laboratories

substancja czynna: fentermina

data ważności: 06/2022

30szt 190zł

90szt 410zł





ADIPEX RS 75mg

Jest dostępny w postaci tabletek o najmocniejszej dawce substancji czynnej zawierającej 75mg,która jest stopniowo uwalniana do organizmu. Działanie leku polega na hamowaniu nadmiernego apetytu,powoduje nieprzerwany efekt, który tłumi uczucie głodu, podwójna moc działania gwarantuje niesamowite efekty spadku wagi.

producent: Abbott Laboratories USA
substancja czynna: fentermina
data ważnosci: 05/2023
30szt 160zł

90szt 250zł



PHENTERMINE 37,5mg/ zamiennik Adipex Retard

Maksymalnie powstrzymuje apetyt, przyspiesza metabolizm i podwyższa poziom energii.

Magnus Pharmaceuticals

data ważności: 11/2023

30szt 140zł

90szt 270zł




SIBUTRAMINE 20 mg/ zamiennik Meridia

Chlorowodorek sibutraminy to substancja czynna o silnym działaniu przyśpieszającym przemianę materii oraz zwiększającym redukcję tkanki tłuszczowej,zwiększa wydatek energetyczny organizmu i przyspiesza spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej, zmniejsza ryzyko wystąpienia efektu jo-jo

Magnus Pharmaceuticals

data ważności: 02/2023

30szt. 140zł

90szt 280zł



SIBUTRIL 15mg /blistry
Substancją czynną leku jest sybutramina. Działanie leku polega na zwiększaniu poposiłkowego uczucia sytości oraz zwiększaniu wydatku energetycznego, prawdopodobnie w wyniku wzmożonej termogenezy co powoduje utratę wagi.
data ważności: 03/2022

30szt 170zł  promocja 150zł

90szt 280zł  promocja 250zł



SIBUTRAMIN 20 mg

Zwiększa tempo przemiany materii, powoduje ubytek masy ciała, zmniejsza ilość przyjmowanych kalorii oraz apetyt, powoduje zmniejszenie uczucia głodu, nasila poposiłkowe uczucie sytości.

Producent: SWISS,

Pochodzenie: Kanada

data ważności: 02/2023

100szt 260zł  promocja 190zł



PHEN375

Distribution Center USA

Phen375 to jeden z unikalnych preparatów na odchudzanie na całym świecie. Produkt oryginalny, produkowany jest w Ameryce, w laboratorium zatwierdzonym przez amerykańską agencję ds. Żywności i Leków .Zażywając będziesz spożywać mniej kalorii i schudniesz szybko i bezpiecznie.

30szt 180zł

90szt 400zł

Email: angelakowasky@gmail.com

Whatsapp nas: +447479332740

----------


## Adam35L

Recepta na zdrową i atrakcyjną sylwetkę jest prosta i wszystkim znana - wystarczy odpowiednio się odżywiać i ćwiczyć. Największy problem stanowi brak motywacji do takiej regularności dlatego polecam usługi dobrego trenera, który odpowiednio cię zmotywuje do pracy nad sobą. Mi pomógł trener personalny Maciej Łukomski. Pod jego kierunkiem przeszedłem niesamowitą metamorfozę. Polecam jego usługi.

----------


## EstereLauder

Najlepiej udać się do dietetyka, trenera personalnego, który ułoży odpowiednia dietę pod zapotrzebowanie kcal z odpowiednią ilością makroskładników. Pamiętajmy, że nie tylko kcal są ważne, ale również makro, które dostarczamy.

----------


## MAgdalenaLipko

W diecie odchudzającej ważnym elementem jest odpowiednie nawodnienie organizmu. Sama piję co najmniej 30 ml na każdy kg masy ciała dziennie. Z uwagi na to że w moim domu mam twardą wodę zamontowałam zmiękczacz wody, który oczyszcza wodę ze zbędnych substancji. Polecam zainteresowanym sklep ZMIEKCZACZEWODY.COM.PL gdzie znajdziecie świetnej jakości urządzenia tego typu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba ruszyć cztery litery i trzymać deficyt kaloryczny. To tak naprawdę cała "tajemnica" odchudzania. Nie jakieś szkodliwe i nielegalne leki. Szkoda zdrowia. Zobaczcie, który fitnessklub w waszej okolicy posiada platformę Icaros i wybierzcie się tam żeby spróbować wirtualnego treningu i niezapomnianych wrażeń. Ćwiczenia i rozrywka to dobry sposób na zrzucenie zbędnych kilogramów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim sposobem na zrzucenie wagi jest dieta 1800kcal i ćwiczenia 3-4 razy w tygodniu. Posiadam Icaros i ćwicząc na nim łączę przyjemne z pożytecznym, czyli kompletny trening i zabawa VR.

----------

